# Is This The Best Upgrade?



## HoodedRat (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I would like some opinions on the Martin's Rat Skyscraper (R-695). I currently have the All Living Things Rat Starter Kit, which is okay for housing my single 2-year-old rat, Remy, but really doesn't seem suitable for my hopes of getting a couple of friends for him. I've heard a lot of great things about these Martin's cages and it seems to be the perfect size for my available space, since I have cats and therefor have to house the cages off the ground. Is the end result of this cage going to be worth the $115 I spend on it? If you've used it before, what do you think of it? It might be worth mentioning that it will be on a large dresser that is two flights of stairs above where I will be cleaning it (to minimize cat-rat contact) - will it be too heavy or bulky to carry all that way? Thank you!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I love martins cages. 

My only issue is that I don't like the middle shelf because I use bedding. I removed mine.

But you HAVE to get it powdercoated. have to. So it would be $140+shipping, not $115.
The galvanized will just soak up urine, you will never be able to remove the smell. It will also rust. Not getting it powdercoated is just throwing away money. I don't even get why they have that option.

Honestly I prefer the critternation and it is cheaper. But my second favorite cages are martins by far.

I have the 690, which is super light. I can easily carry it around. But if your cats are very persistent be careful as they could easily knock it off a dresser if they tried!


----------



## HoodedRat (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you, I didn't know that about the powder coating.  I would definitely prefer the Critter Nation as well, it seems to have the most space be the most well-designed, but unfortunately it's just a little too big to fit anywhere that isn't accessible by the cats 24/7 and (I think) quite hard to move up and down stairs. I also don't think I'll be using bedding for the middle shelf just because it might be more difficult to clean and costly than fleece/newspaper, but in general, this cage is worth the money, then?


----------



## HoodedRat (Nov 26, 2016)

Also, I have heard complaints about the actual cleaning of the cage, since it is entirely wire and the shelves can't come out. Has this been a problem for anyone? And how can you get around it? What is the best way to cover the wire levels?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I have two Rat Manor cages as a spare cages. When I wash them, I simply put them in the bathtub and use a brush to scrub it all over. I use scent free dish soap in which I put some chlorhexidine so it washes and disinfects at the same time.I attached the central shelf with zip ties so I scrub it through the doors. I LOVE my critter nation cages, much easier to clean and attach stuff in it.


----------



## HoodedRat (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you! Do you use liners or anything to cover the wires, and if so, how often do you clean them? And again, the Critter Nation is my dream cage - if I ever get the space to keep one, I'll definitely buy one.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

HoodedRat said:


> Also, I have heard complaints about the actual cleaning of the cage, since it is entirely wire and the shelves can't come out. Has this been a problem for anyone? And how can you get around it? What is the best way to cover the wire levels?


I've found mine super easy to clean. It is light weight so I can either carry it to the bathtub or outside to hose down. I've never had any issues.

The little side shelfs/ramps I leave uncovered.


----------



## HoodedRat (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks! I'll look into buying it some more, then.


----------



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

I just ordered a double critter nation on amazon for 170ish with tax


----------

